# wok stove height



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought one of these charcoal stoves





  








IMG_4344_zpscb5495ba.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 17, 2016








And now I'm trying to figure out what I want to put it on to

1) not burn the porch

2) raise it up higher

I found cinderblocks 8x8x16" I can double up and the height of the stove is another 11". Is 27" high enough for wok cooking?

It's usually lower than a normal stove right?






What height do y'all cook at?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Counter height is 36 inches. Table height is 30. Somewhere in the 32-33 inch height would be my preference for wok cooking. But that's not my reality very often.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You need a wok with a handle like the guy in the video.  Then I would think a bit higher than shown in the video.

Remember bring the work to you.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Good enough for something I haphazardly threw together.

I'm not going to light this thing up for every stir fry; I have the propane burner for that. But if I need a longer burn like for a smoke or a braise, it's totally worth it. Also if I need to sear something, this gets intense heat using much less coal than lighting up my kettle grill.





  








DSC_0367.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 19, 2016












  








DSC_0369.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 19, 2016












  








DSC_0371.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 19, 2016


----------

